# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  کلاس های آقای پیام کریمی نیا موئلف ریاضیات تجربی آی کیو گاج

## AuFbAU

سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
آقای کریمی  نیا گویا مولف کتاب ریاضی تجربی ای کیو گاج هستند تازگیا اومدن شهر ما
کسی کلاساش رو شرکت کرده که راضی باشه؟ کلا سیستم کلاسشون چه طور هست؟

ممنون :Yahoo (8):

----------


## AuFbAU

up

----------


## AuFbAU

:Yahoo (2):

----------

